# Cannot print with hplip anymore after pkg upgrade



## cabriofahrer (Apr 11, 2014)

I used to be able to print from any application with my HP Photosmart 7600 being setup using hplip 3.14.1 and the earlier versions. But after a 'pkg upgrade' printing does not work anymore, although the hp-toolbox shows the printer as connected and idle with a green light. My guess is that this has something to do with the cups version, as cups was upgraded from 1.5 to 1.7. I found an entry in UPDATING that first cups-image has to be removed and then everything upgraded, so I uninstalled everything cups-related and installed it again, but no luck. On my notebook, where I also have FreeBSD installed, I still have hplip 3.14.1 but with cups 1.5 packages and if I connect my printer to that it works. So what is wrong here? Does hplip 3.14.1 not work with cups 1.7, although when removed and installed again, it installs cups 1.7 as dependency? Apparently there is a new hplip version out (3.14.4), but it is not in the ports yet. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## jbvb (Sep 9, 2014)

From a few terse comments I've seen on the net, there is a problem with `pkg upgrade`on systems configured to use CUPS: the CUPS-configured versions of certain packages are overwritten by the default configuration, causing CUPS to fail silently (no error in the log).  I asked, in what appears to have been the wrong forum, for directions about which packages need rebuilding and how. I received no answer.  I eventually 'solved' the problem by `pkg delete xfce` and manually reinstalling everything I needed (the original install was done via 'desktop_installer'). But this took hours.


----------

